

Octopus Walks on Land at Fitzgerald Marine Reserve (Video) - Mz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjQr3lRACPI

======
Mz
I thought this was fascinating. It walks around for two to three minutes and
gets better at it over time. I thought it might intrigue the science-y people
here.

